# Hello ********.



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

Hello..!
I am Teo, i come from Greece and it's been some time i subscribed in here but... time to introduce myself.
I drive a TT TQ 225ps model 2000 as it seems in the following fotos.










_Some information about it..._
-Model 2000
-BOSE + Concert Cd
-KONI FSD Gold Suspension
-APEX Springs 4 cm lowering
-RH 18'' Wheels
-Michelin Pilot Sport 225/40/18
-Sub-Woofer on the boot's botom
-ΤΤ style exhausts
-Smoked side repeaters
-Initially mesh at the front but now OEM grille installed
-Tinted windows (phase 2)
-V6 boot spoiler

*-Wish list*
- Forge DV007
- Quattro Sport alloys

Sorry about the pics. They are from different periods and after or before adding some parts... 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, nice car. 8)


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

malstt said:


> Welcome to the forum, nice car. 8)


thanks 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Belated welcome to the forum...

SOme good pictures there


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome a full year to find us  :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

ANyone to help me with my wish list??? 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Keep an eye on the for sale section.


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

malstt said:


> Keep an eye on the for sale section.


I do!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Sign up at www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> Sign up at http://www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


I've seen that before but.... what exactly is it? :roll:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Its the tt owners club, click the link to the site for more info.


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

welcome mate 

nice pics, wheels would be my next mod :wink:


----------



## scugnizzo85 (Jun 5, 2009)

WELCOME TO THE FORUM


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

I'd like to make a question. I am interested in buying some clear or smoked corners and i cannot choose which would best fit my car. I think that the headlights' interior is grey... But i believe that smoked corners would fit better... What's your opinion????


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

???


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

CLear for the lighter 'grey' inserts, smoked for the black inserts. Easy


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome to the forum, go for smoked corners - look good on dark coloured TT's.


----------

